# +++ من هو كوكب الصبح...........؟!



## tomy tomy (21 فبراير 2014)

+++ من هو كوكب الصبح...........؟!
تعالوا نشوف الكتاب المقدس بيقصد مين بهذا التشبية ؟؟؟؟
بيقول الكتاب المقدس عن السيد المسيح لة المجد :-
 ( سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 16
	«أنا يسوع،
        أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس.
                أنا أصل وذرية داود. 
                            كوكب الصبح المنير».

+ يبقى دى اية صريحة جدا بيقول فيها السيد المسيح عن نفسة انة 
                           ( كوكب الصبح المنير )
+ طب يعنى اية معنى ( كوكب الصبح المنير) فى اللغة ؟؟؟؟
  - معنى كلمة كوكب الصباح   :  اى نجم الصباح 
+ طب هو اية اصلا ( كوكب الصباح)
    اللى يعرفة البشر واللى شبهة المسيح بية نفسة ؟؟؟؟؟
- في الأدب اليوناني: كوكب الصبح يشير إلى نجمة الصبح التي هي أكثر الكواكب لمعاناً، والتي تؤذن بنهاية الليل (فينوس)، وأيضاً يشير إلى شخصيات ملكية أو إلهية.

+ طب اشمعنا من القاب المسيح ( كوكب الصبح المنير )؟؟؟
المسيح اتقال علية فى الكتاب المقدس ....
 (  رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 3: 16
	وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد،
 تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة،
 كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.  )

- ولأن المسيح هو اللة الظاهر فى الجسد 
      فبيقول الكتاب المقدس......
فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.
2 وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.
3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ.
4 وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.
5 وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارًا، وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا.
                                     تك 1 : 1 )
- فاللة هو الذى خلق النور وعند فصلة بين النور والظلمة كان بمثابة 
( كوكب الصبح ) الى يشير الى نهاية الظلام وبداية نور النهار 
-وقبل ماتسأل نفسك السؤال الساذج وهو كيف يخلق النور قبل الشمس ؟؟؟؟
ترى الكتاب المقدس بيقول عن اللة نفسة .....
   سفر المزامير 104: 2
	اللاَّبِسُ النُّورَ كَثَوْبٍ، الْبَاسِطُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَشُقَّةٍ.
- يعنى النور موجود قبل خلق الشمس والا كيف يكون اللة لابس النور كثوب قبل خلق الشمس 
- وارتبط كمان اسم اللة بالنور حينما يقول الكتاب المقدس ....
  (  سفر إشعياء 45: 7
	مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ،
           صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. 
               أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هذِهِ.)
+ ولو لسة بتسأل كان فين النور قبل خلق الشمس ؟؟؟؟
 الكتاب المقدس يجيب عليك ويقول ....
 (  سفر دانيال 2: 22
	هُوَ يَكْشِفُ الْعَمَائِقَ وَالأَسْرَارَ. يَعْلَمُ مَا هُوَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، 
                            وَعِنْدَهُ يَسْكُنُ النُّورُ.  )
-هل اخدت بالك من عبارة ( وعندة يسكن النور )

+ ارى اللى بسأل الشمس هى مصدر النور فى الكون 
 لعلة ازكى من ابونا ( ايوب البار ) اللى معأنة شايف الشمس هى اللى بتنور على الارض  سأل سؤال غريب وهو ...........

 سفر أيوب 38: 19
	«أَيْنَ الطَّرِيقُ إِلَى حَيْثُ يَسْكُنُ النُّورُ؟ وَالظُّلْمَةُ أَيْنَ مَقَامُهَا،
 سفر أيوب 38: 24
	فِي أَيِّ طَرِيق يَتَوَزَّعُ النُّورُ، وَتَتَفَرَّقُ الشَّرْقِيَّةُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟
- فجاوب انتى لعلك ازكى منة .
+ دة حتى فى مواضع كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس فرق بين الشمس والنور 
    فأقرأ معى فى الكتاب المقدس فتراة يقول ....
 سفر المزامير 74: 16
	لَكَ النَّهَارُ، وَلَكَ أَيْضًا اللَّيْلُ. أَنْتَ هَيَّأْتَ النُّورَ وَالشَّمْسَ.
سفر المزامير 148: 3
	سَبِّحِيهِ يَا أَيَّتُهَا الشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ. سَبِّحِيهِ يَا جَمِيعَ كَوَاكِبِ النُّورِ.
- فهل الشمس والقمر هى كل كواكب النور اكيد واضح لااااااااااااااااااااااا .

+ طب هل راة احد من الانبياء السيد المسيح  فى هذة الصورة ؟؟؟؟؟
   نعم.........  اقرا معايا من الكتاب المقدس .......
(اَللهُ جَاءَ مِنْ تِيمَانَ، وَالْقُدُّوسُ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ. سِلاَهْ. جَلاَلُهُ غَطَّى السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَالأَرْضُ امْتَلأَتْ مِنْ تَسْبِيحِهِ.
4 وَكَانَ لَمَعَانٌ كَالنُّورِ. لَهُ مِنْ يَدِهِ شُعَاعٌ، وَهُنَاكَ اسْتِتَارُ قُدْرَتِهِ.    حبقوق 3 : 3)
- هل لاحظت ان صفة القدوس صفة مرتبطة ارتباط وثيقا باللة فلم يوصف بيها اى شخص فى الكتاب المقدس الا اللة وحدة ويسوع المسيح 
فها نرى الملاك يبشر العدرا بيسوع (القدوس )ويقول لها ....
( فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.    لوقا 1 : 35 )
- فزى ما صفة القدوس لا تطلق على احد غير اللة ويسوع المسيح لانهما واحد 
هكذا شبهة السيد المسيح (بكوكب الصبح المنير ) لانة اللة اللابس النور كثوب 
- طب اية دليلك ان يسوع هو اللة اللابس النور كثوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 يسوع اظهر هذا بذاتة الى تلاميذة على جبل التجلى 
        فبيقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع .....
( وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَل عَال مُنْفَرِدِينَ.
2 وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ، وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ، وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ.  
                                  متى 15 : 1 )

- دة وراهم جزء صغير من نورة ومجدة 
+ يعنى انت عايز تقولى ان يسوع هو النور لذلك شبه ب ( كوكب الصبح )؟؟؟
  مش ان اللى بقول دة الكتاب المقدس بيقول عن يسوع ....


 إنجيل يوحنا 8: 12
	ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».
 إنجيل يوحنا 9: 5
	مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ».

 إنجيل يوحنا 12: 46
	أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُورًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.

+ يا سلام مالسيد المسيح قال عن تلاميذة بردة ( إنجيل متى 5: 14
	أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَل، )
     يبقى هلى التلاميذ بردة هما اللة ؟؟؟؟؟
   حاشا طبعا فى فرق كبير بين مصدر النور والاشياء التى تاخد من النور وتنور زية بس 
- يعنى اية  يعنى زى ما قرينا عن اللة سابقا انة اللبس النور كثوب وعندة يسكن النور 
  فبكدة يكون هو اصل النور فى الكون وفى نفس الوقت مكتور عن اللة 
( وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ.
4 وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.

وبعد كدة خلق  الشمس والقمر 
فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الأَكْبَرَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ، وَالنُّورَ الأَصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ، وَالنُّجُومَ.
17 وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ،           تكوين 1) 
+ بنفس الصورة المسيح قال عن نفسة ( انا نور العالم )على اعتبار انة المصدر 
   وقال عن تلاميذة ( انتم نور العالم )اللى اخدوا منة .

+ طب هل الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن يسوع المسيح انة نفسة 
     ( كوكب الصبح المنير )؟؟؟؟
  الاجابة نعم .....
  (  سفر العدد 24: 17
	أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا.
    يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، 
   وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى.) 
- فها الكتاب المقدس يتنبأ عن يسوع انة سيكون كوكب خارج من نسل بشرى من بيت يعقوب 

+ طب ازاى لما اتولد المسيح كان ك ( كوكب الصبح المنير ) ؟؟؟
بيقول عنة الكتاب المقدس ....
اشعياء النبى وصف بالضبط وقال ....
 سفر إشعياء 9: 2
	اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ أَبْصَرَ نُورًا عَظِيمًا. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ.

واتحقق فعلا لما الكتاب المقدس قال عن يسوع  ....
( وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرَنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ،
14 لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:
15 «أَرْضُ زَبُولُونَ، وَأَرْضُ نَفْتَالِيمَ، طَرِيقُ الْبَحْرِ، عَبْرُ الأُرْدُنِّ، جَلِيلُ الأُمَمِ.
16 الشَّعْبُ الْجَالِسُ فِي ظُلْمَةٍ أَبْصَرَ نُورًا عَظِيمًا، وَالْجَالِسُونَ فِي كُورَةِ الْمَوْتِ وَظِلاَلِهِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ».    متى 4 : 13  )

+ عرفتوا ازاى كان يسوع هو ( كوكب الصبح المنير ) 
+ طب هل كانوا تلاميذ السيد المسيح يرونة ك ( كوكب الصبح المنير ) ؟؟؟؟
 الاجابة نعم .....
  (  رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 19
	وَعِنْدَنَا الْكَلِمَةُ النَّبَوِيَّةُ، وَهِيَ أَثْبَتُ، الَّتِي تَفْعَلُونَ حَسَنًا إِنِ انْتَبَهْتُمْ إِلَيْهَا، كَمَا إِلَى سِرَاجٍ مُنِيرٍ فِي مَوْضِعٍ مُظْلِمٍ، إِلَى أَنْ يَنْفَجِرَ النَّهَارُ، وَيَطْلَعَ كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ،  )
+ بيقول عن السيد المسيح انة ك ( كوكب الصبح ) هيطلع نور معرفتة فى ( قلوبكم )

+ طب ازاى هاخد السيد المسيح ( كوكب الصبح ) فى قلبى ؟؟؟
  ازاى دى هو انك تطلبة من السيد المسيح نفس لانة اللة اللذى بسمع الصلاة 
   وهو اللى بيدية بنفسة لانة مكتوب عن السيد المسيح  على اعتبار انة اللة نفسة بيقول الكتاب المقدس 
  ( وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي ثِيَاتِيرَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ ابْنُ اللهِ، الَّذِي لَهُ عَيْنَانِ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ، وَرِجْلاَهُ مِثْلُ النُّحَاسِ النَّقِيِّ:....................
  وَمَنْ يَغْلِبُ وَيَحْفَظُ أَعْمَالِي إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأُمَمِ،
27 فَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، كَمَا تُكْسَرُ آنِيَةٌ مِنْ خَزَفٍ، كَمَا أَخَذْتُ أَنَا أَيْضًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي،
28 وَأُعْطِيهِ كَوْكَبَ الصُّبْحِ.
29 مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ».      رؤ 2 : 18 , 26 )

+ +فيسوع بنفسة بيعطينا بنفسة نور معرفتة ك ( كوكب الصبح المنير )

+ لذلك ندعوك ترفع ايدك وتطلب منة معرفتة حق المعرفة لكى يشرق فى قلبك ( ككوكب الصبح المنير )       أمين


----------

